# H: Paladin Army W: Tau/$$$



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 20 Paladins and a Draigo model for sale. The army just doesn't interest me anymore, if you have tau or money that youd be willing to part with for the army then let me know! The models ARE painted black with some gold and red force weapons (bronze hammers). Thanks in advance


----------



## Warmonger (Jul 6, 2012)

I ahve quite a bit of tau. Are these the new molds? If so PM me and we can talk a deal of some kind.


----------

